# Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply - Black Friday Sale - Build a Better Rod!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Now is the perfect time to *'Build a Better Rod'* what better way to increase your satisfaction on the water than to *Fish with a rod that you built! *


We are offering *FREE SHIPPING *on orders over $149 to help anglers take advantage of the rod building season. *COUPON CODE: FREESHIP*


It is easy, Click Here http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/video-vaultand take a look at our *Free How To Videos* and don't hesitate to call us with any questions, we are here to help.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Does your "Free Shipping" also apply to wholesale customers?


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We would love to give our wholesale customers free shipping but with the deep discount they already receive we aren't able to absorb the cost. We do make sure our rates are as low as possible and are constantly adjusting to keep rates in line with actual shipping. We greatly appreciate your support


----------

